# Einfache Grafik



## CaPGeti (9. Januar 2008)

Hallo.... und zwar bin ich neu in C/C++..... aber ich habe ne frage zur grafik...., wie erstelle ich eine einfache Liniein qbasic ist das ja line(x,y)-(x+10,y),2 als beispiel.... und nebenbei... ich glaub zwar nicht dran, aber gibt es ein tut wie man 3ds (zb von Blender) in C/C++ einbinden kann?oder einfach ein raycaster machen kann?


----------



## XeoX (11. Januar 2008)

Schau in der Themen Übersicht von C/C++ oben unter:
Sammlung Von Tutorials, Editoren, Compiler
Da sind Tutorials für Grafik!

XeoX


----------

